# Just a few words on Automotive security systems on Jeeps



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

(1) if you have a soft top locking the doors is useless, all I thief has to do is unzip a window
(2) a car alarm is deflatable because the hood on a wrangler is held down by latches OUTSIDE.
therefore I have installed my 5 year old security system into my Jeep at night or when I go to the store, work I don;t worry cause were in a secure yard. Not that I have anything worth stealing, in a Jeep....I'm old not stupid...... anyway meet my security system



her name is Misty


----------



## georgefell (Jun 9, 2013)

Your security system is lovely.

But may I ask...do you have other suggestions for a security system for Jeeps? Or maybe even for other automobiles. Say, if someone was indeed desperate to steal a car, what would prevent him from doing so?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You can do what the US Army did for years, a heavy chain bolted/welded to the floor. Needs to be long enough to wrap around the steering wheel. They also make a locking bar that hooks around the brake pedal and the steering wheel. But a good alarm is a good idea also.

Yes, wolfen the hood can be alarmed with just a switch added.

But given enough time, a determined thief can steal it.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I really hope you don't make that nice dog sleep in a Jeep every night!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What the dog going to do, lick wounds on them? :>)

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

georgefell said:


> Your security system is lovely.
> 
> But may I ask...do you have other suggestions for a security system for Jeeps? Or maybe even for other automobiles. Say, if someone was indeed desperate to steal a car, what would prevent him from doing so?


Well if you don't have a gated yard like I do then the best thing I can tell you is run the clock memory wire directly off the battery and install whats knows as a battery cutout, it is a switch that disconnects the power to the entire Vehicle, thereby making that require a tow truck, which 99% or car thieves don;t have in their back pocket

Oh and an update to my security system, I had to have her put to sleep due to an infection in her lungs that was killing her  at 50 years old I cried for a week straight until my wife came home one day with this little brown female puppy. I named her Abby, she is a rescue dog, although who rescued who? Anyway she is a year now and has taken over the security of my property, and yea she doesn't like anybody that doesn't live here.


----------



## ghostprotocal (Mar 20, 2013)

your security system is really cute ................................


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

the dog in the picture isn't alive anymore  Misty was my best friend for a long time too, but this dog is now my security system

Meet Abby when she was 8 weeks old
http://imageshack.us/a/img59/8503/abbyiz.jpg
And about ten minutes ago when she was on the 2'x3'' ottoman
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5995/vn4o.jpg
not as big as Misty was, but quieter and teeth are WAY sharper, as teh little would be thief found out a couple of nights ago


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nothing, given time, desire and the correct tools.

On a Jeep I would use a good alarm and a "club" that connects to the brake pedal and steering wheel.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

aldenprent said:


> Your security system is lovely.
> But may I ask...do you have other suggestions for a security system for Jeeps? Or maybe even for other automobiles. Say, if someone was indeed desperate to steal a car, what would prevent him from doing so?


the best thing is a battery cut off switch with a key, hide it somewhere that 99% of people won't bother looking, other than that prey.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A decent alarm will have something that keeps the car from starting. Removing the power from a battery sounds like a bad idea in todays cars.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? you mean they make cars now that require power to them even when they are off?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You know they do.................

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I do now..........
I always thought once you shut it down the computer,sensors and stuff turned off, the only thing that should need power is the clock on the radio


----------

